# Choke tube selection for Remington 11-87 Sportsman Camo



## Fishinrhoades

Can anyone help me out with the following? 

I just purchased a Remington 11-87 Sportsman (autoloader 2 3/4  3 in). I am looking at purchasing the jellyhead choke tube. I shoot Winchester Supreme Double X Magnum Turkey Loads #5 and #6 (3 - 2 oz). I patterned the gun last week (using my Charles Daly XXF turkey choke tube Ported  0.058 constriction). Below, are the yardages and number of hits within approximately a 8.5 inch circle. Based on the information below does anyone have recommendations for choke tube and or 3 turkey load selections? 

20 yds  (#5) 246 hits / (#6) 240 hits
30 yds  (#5) 110 hits / (#6) 92 hits
40 yds  (#5) 79 hits / (#6) 85 hits
50 yds  (#5) 29 hits / (#6) 43 hits 

Thanks, John


----------



## Header

How can you count 240 hits in a 8.5" circle, just wondering. What figured there are 240 BB's in a shell and you did not have any strays outside the 8.5"


----------



## Fishinrhoades

Very carefully. I have the targets, if you would like to count them for yourself.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

#5's and #6's are definately not bb's....don't know too many guys that shoot bb's at turkey


----------



## gooser

Fishinrhoades said:


> Can anyone help me out with the following?
> 
> I just purchased a Remington 11-87 Sportsman (autoloader 2 3/4 &#8211; 3 in). I am looking at purchasing the jellyhead choke tube. I shoot Winchester Supreme Double X Magnum Turkey Loads #5 and #6 (3&#8221; - 2 oz). I patterned the gun last week (using my Charles Daly XXF turkey choke tube Ported &#8211; 0.058 constriction). Below, are the yardages and number of hits within approximately a 8.5 inch circle. Based on the information below does anyone have recommendations for choke tube and or 3&#8221; turkey load selections?
> 
> 20 yds &#8211; (#5) 246 hits / (#6) 240 hits
> 30 yds &#8211; (#5) 110 hits / (#6) 92 hits
> 40 yds &#8211; (#5) 79 hits / (#6) 85 hits
> 50 yds &#8211; (#5) 29 hits / (#6) 43 hits
> 
> Thanks, John


i'd stick with what u have , considering an 8.5 " circle is about a paper plate or pie pan ur getting good results as long as ur pattern is dense and evenly dispersed amongst the target .. as far as tube 4 ur new gun , i've been very happy with the wad wizard supreme , but a few friends of mine have switched 2 the foiles migrators strait heat tube ....... they are both a very versatile tube as far as clays , waterfowl , upland , doves , & turkeys ... the w.wizard is around $100 and the strait heat $60 . both are wad strippers and hold good dense patterns {all guns are different} in my sbeII and being a stripper are said to have a shorter shot string givin u more pellets on impact then a conventional tube and tend 2 hold a better pattern with the heavier slower loads


----------



## Fishinrhoades

Thanks. I will keep that in mind.


----------

